# Meet NLC Penelope's Boer Triplets!



## NorthcuttLivestock (Feb 10, 2014)

We are so excited for our first set of triplets!! Penny had the first two by herself, and needed help with the third! They were born around 9:30 on January 28, 2014. One girl, two boys!! We are going to sell the two boys as bucks (50%) or wethers, so contact if interested! Their dad is an ALL RED buck out of Sundance Kids, so they have color in their genetics. The boys are the two in the center, one has a partial square blaze, the other is a paint! As of last week they were already up to 7, 8 and 9lbs!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

How cute! I love the little paint


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are adorable


----------

